# Anyone Else Told They Need To Lose Weight for IVF Tx?



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Newbie here!  Had our 1st appt yesterday for IVF and got the green light to go ahead, but have to shed another 56lbs before Tx can start    That's on top of the 21lbs already lost!!  

Any others in the same boat, with a similar amount to lose?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I have seen you on the other thread but i am on a mission too now.  

I have already lost nearly a stone   however 52 to go.   So maybe we can do it together. Support each other.

My BMI is 38.4   at the moment and have to get down to 30   seems so far away so i have broken it up into sections.   As you can see from my siggy, i have broken it down into roughly 6lb each section otherwise i lose interest, it is more manageable for me.   I am also going to the Doctor soon to try and get some help as i have an underactive thyroid so weight lose is hard.  

Well done with the weight lose so far.  

Hope to talk to you soon.

Jenny


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Well done both of you on your weight losses!!  

I am on the witing list for injections but have to get my BMI 35 or below to get treatment.

I have lost 28lb so far but as you can see my BMI is still over 35   !!  i go back to the consultant in July & i'm dreading it cos I still have a way to go.  I know I will come out of the appointment feeling FAT!!!

Still.........got to stay positive.  

Keep at it - you have both done brilliantly so far


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Well done on your weight loss

I have been battling with this also for the last year

My bmi was initially 36 and its now down to 30.4 or something

I have about 8lbs to lose now last time i went to clinic i had 4lbs to go and they still wouldnt let me thru so got a bit disheartened.

I am curretnly taking hrt and have found i gained a few lbs since starting it

Wishing u all lots of 

I found looking at the bigger picture was too hard and i broke it down in half stones it made it so much easier

Take care
Love Emilyxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh how wonderful, I have some weight loss buddies  We can all help and encourage each other! Especially on those tough days!

**Jenny** - yes, have just replied to you on the other thread! Hope your GP is able to help you. Yes, like you, I have to get mine down to at least 30, which is roughly 12 stone in my case - which I s'pose is still generous, as my ideal weight / BMI is around 9st 7lbs!! 

*Sue* - well done on your weight loss, that's great! Think my BMI was about 46 when I started in Jan 06, it is now 41. It is so frustrating to be told you have to lose weight first isn't it, but deep down you know it makes sense!

*Emily* - oh how mean of them not to treat you now......I just hope my clinic stay true to their word and if I'm only a few lbs out, they'll still treat me....which one are you at?

 everyone!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

although i have tx on hold at the mo , i was told i couldnt have iui or ivf until my weight came down. I have lost just over 4 stone since Jan and am still going although its getting tougher and tougher! Still have i think about another 2.5 stone until i get to the elusive bmi 30! so i could have IVF

Fab weight losses! keep it up girls 

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, well done Suzie, that's a great loss! You'll be there in no time!  In the meantime looks like you'll have other things to occupy your mind !   with the foster caring!


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

My BMI is 30.8 and now i'm really concerned. I have to lose 5 llbs to get to a BMI of 30 and only 1 week till my appointment. Not sure i'm ready for them to tell me i'm still too fat. I am really struggling to lose the weight and it has taken me since last summer just to lose 30llb (some of you have much better will power than me i expect) 

Keeping my fingers crossed!

AliR


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ali 

you have done so well! dont you worry about the .8 !!! I bet they dont even mention it! if they do tell them its rubbish and it doesnt matter! 

 for your appointment

love
suzie xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well the  arrived today   so it is now all guns blazing. I am going to lose this weight. Going to the doctors tomorrow and he is going to help me otherwise i am not leaving that office. I thought i was doing very well, so i really thought i had lose and instead i am the same. Well going now as feeling down and  is making her presence known with bad cramps.  

Jenny


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

**Jenny** - try not to worry,  can give you a false gain.....I got  last Friday, so am hoping her effects would have worn off by Weds morning at Weight In! 
Good luck at the Dr's and hope they can help you!

*AliR* -  with your appt and really hope they are not mean and insist on you losing those last few pounds!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I've also got to lose weight for IVF. we did 9 cycles of Clomid, 6 with Met, and 3 cycles of Met alone all BFN. Now on the IVF list at St Mary's in Manchester. I have just over a stone to lose to be inside their weight allownace, but I want to get to 10st. Have been trying and trying but my willpower is rubbish and due to PCOS I find it really hard to lose without Met (came off it in April so I can do baseline bloods for hosp, back on it next cycle). I've been doing WW and lost a stone between NY and end of May (up and down, up and down!) but am now determined after seeing my holiday picture's that I have to give it my best shot, not least to achieve my dream of having a baby. So I'll be here too!

Well done all on your losses so far!

K
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Kerry,

Welcome to our 'enforced weight loss' thread!!!

Well done on your weight loss so far and  with loosing the rest!

Tamsin
xx

(23.5lbs LOST, 53bs still to LOSE! Then it's onto IVF!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Tamsin. I'm sure we can all do it we're determined enough. My worst nightmare would e getting that call to say we're at the top of the list only to have TX refused because of my weight.  I guess we should all keep that in mind.

I had to do a fasting glucose bt this morning, so couldn't eat after 7pm last night. I'd been very disciplined up until I got home then binged on crisps (one small bag with dip) and 3 little french toasts with Philly. then had big bowl of pasta too. But that was it. this morning I had a banana after my bt then a bowl of cornflakes. I've got 2 quorn burgers with salad for lunch, and fruit this afternoon. I'll be having a few wine's tonight as my mum is having a bag party and all the girls will be there! Busy social weekend too so will be as good as I can.  Going back to WW next Weds.

xxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

arrrrgh!!!!!

Thanks tamsin..

Feeling a little stressed about the appointment next week- school is rubbish and i've jst been given a grade 3 for my teaching (even though they didn't watch me. I know this is satisfactory but i work so hard and i honestly believe i'm better than that- now i sound big headed....can't win) any way to cut a long story short feel very undervalued even though i work my heart out. One of the other   evil witches in work started telling a parent that their child should be dead because they were dangerous on a climbing day that i led- not that she was there/ or knew what happened- she then told them it wouldn't have happened if she had been there- if that's not a vote of no-confidence) Anyway i have finally managed to convince myself that she is an evil witch put on this planet to wind the good people up and big herself up to anyone who will listen. She is the only person in work who doesn't know about my fertility issues- that's because she says really useful comments about other cases " isn't XXXXX concerned that they have found a link between really bad artheritis and IVF babies in their 40's!!!" I so wish that she would keep her big mouth shut about things she knows nothing about!!!!!!!  . She didn't know what to say when i mentioned the oldest baby was 27.
Anyway i'm waffling big time. To cut a long story short- my lazy half wit of a boss (whois lovely but has the spine of an earthworm) was told on Monday to sort out the witch or i would take time off as i'm not feeling well anyway. You might imagine the result as i am sitting at home, feeling sorry for myself and eating chocolate- this really isn't going to help my BMI on monday is it!!!

I like exclamation marks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need them to say how angry i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to rant- i would usually do this in the chat room, but that's not working either- my computer is slowly failing me.

hope everyone else is having a slightly better week

take care

Ali R
xxxx


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Firstly - well done on your weight loss so far.  I know what you mean about getting to the top of the list & then being refused treatment -  I am due to see consultant soon for injections (i suspect he wants to see if i have lost the weight or not) but although i have lost 2 stone -  i havnt lost all the weight i was supposed to so i suspect he will just put me to the bottom of the list til i have lost the weight. 

Has anybody else been in this position?  Do you know if they can cancel your treatment until you have lost weight or if you go to the bottom of the list? or do they keep you at the top of the list & let you have treatment as soon as your BMI os OK?  

Sue


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Ali* - Hope you are feeling better? Sorry you are having such a rough time at work  hope this is the start of a more positive week for you? Have you had your appt yet? If so, how did it go?

Hi *Sue* - welcome to the thread! I got the impression from my appt, that I'd just kind of go *on hold*, till I've lost the weight. That said, luckily the waiting list in my area, for the time being, is quite short, so am guessing I just need to get in contact with them roundabout the end of October/early November, when hopefully I'll be nearer the goal and re-arrange the appt again?? I certainly wouldn't have to re-apply or anything. Is it worth giving them a ring to find out?

Hi *Kerry* - like Sue, is it worth giving your clinic a ring, just to make sure? Hope you had a good w/e and your mum's party went well?!  with WW this week!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

OMG... can start tx as soon as my next cycle. very excited and very nervous!

Ali R


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent News Ali....take it the appt went well then!?!?!?


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Tamsin,

Yes the appointment went fine- except for my blood pressure rocketting- i'm a bit of a stress bucket at times!!!

It's strange- you spend soooooo long trying to convince yourself that you're normal and that a pg can happen, but to hear someone talk about ICSI like you're going down the shop to pick out a new set of clothes as though it's the most normal thing in the world is a little surreal.

The clinic are due to send me a plan after my AF starts. guess then i'll know what i'm really in for. I am feeling very positive tho and slept better last night than i have for ages.

On the plus side my BMI has dropped to 30- so that must be the stress too! ( i also told my boss to speak to the witch or i would report it to his line manager- everything has been dealt with and i now have a colleague who is being overly nice....guilt comes out in many ways!)

Have a good week guys

Ali
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ali thats great news hun. You must be so excited. Glad work seems to be sorting itself out too.

I went back to the gym last night, only did about 45 mins but better than nothing. also had a card thru from my WW lady saying that I can return and not pay any missed weeks so thats good. I can't wait to get started again, but need to go shopping first as we have no healthy food in! Might try the No Count plan this time so I can fill up on fresh food rather than pre-packaged rubbish!

Hope everyone is ok?

xxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well ladies, i have just had a well needed kick up the bum.   I have got another appointment on the 5th Sept so i have got about 9 weeks to lose as much weight as i can safely.   The journey starts here.  

Jenny


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

WELL DONE!!!
I'm not that far on with treatment but I read your post because of the weight issue. You have all done really well with weight loss. I have been following Slimming World for a year now and I've lost 4 1/2 stone - but its harder now and the motivation seems to be fading. Although if they won't treat you if your BMI's over 30 I better get back on it. My DH also lost nearly 6 stones on Slimming World. Get the Bikes back out! 

Reading this post also made me realise we all have social lives making diets difficult. (& crisps)

Thanks Ladies - and keep up the good work!!


----------

